# Kleingrass control



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Is there a selective herbicide for Klein grass? Just came up in my field this year and so did crabgrass.

THAnks

Jeff


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

What is the main crop suppose to be in the field ???


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

siscofarms said:


> What is the main crop suppose to be in the field ???


Bermuda hay


----------

